# Lancôme



## Monsy (Jun 25, 2009)

daylight, over UDPP (NW20)


 










 



Lancome Miel glace


----------



## Rinstar (Aug 17, 2009)

Swatches from Fall collection, I think the collection is called Declaring Indigo.

E/s quad "Indigo Charm"
swatched with no base













Le Vernis n/l in Indigo Paris


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 26, 2009)

Shadow swatches from top: Volcano, Guest List and Style Section


----------



## Almost black. (Aug 28, 2009)

*Lancome #338*


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 29, 2009)

From 2009 Holiday Collection..the Plums


----------



## natalie647 (Jan 16, 2010)

Lancome Glossimer in Precious Light

It came as part of a limited edition set over the holidays last year.


----------



## Soire (Feb 14, 2010)

Lancôme Ombre Absolue #G40 Erika F.






Very hard to capture. A silvery sparkly green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, depends on the lighting.


----------



## cherries_etc (Mar 12, 2010)

Eyeshadow in "Designer".


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 19, 2010)

Le Rouge Absolu Lipstick - Rose Nu (GWP)





Colour Focus Shadow - Electric Dream


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

Some Juicy Tubes:









Pure in Rose Nectar, Spring Showers in Let It Rain, Maharani Jewels in Mango Mystere


----------



## mjacqueline (Feb 25, 2011)

*Lancome Ombre Absolue Impact 3D eye palette is Noisette Lumiere*







 


  	Dry                                                                              Wet

*L'Absolu in Rose Mythique*


----------



## mjacqueline (Feb 25, 2011)

*L'Absolu Rouge in Orange Legende*


----------



## soco210 (Mar 4, 2011)

[h=3]Lancome Color Design Eye Brightening All in One 5 Shadow & Liner Palette - Taupe Craze[/h]


----------



## Monsy (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## mjacqueline (Jun 2, 2011)

Lancome Color Design Lipcolour in Wannabe


----------



## mjacqueline (Jun 2, 2011)

*Lancome L’Absolu Crème De Brillance 06 Rose Nu*


----------



## soco210 (Jun 24, 2011)

Lancome Color Design Eye Brightening All in One 5 Shadow & Liner Palette - Emerald Boudoir


----------



## soco210 (Sep 8, 2011)

Lancome Hypnose Doll Lashes Mascara in So Black!


----------



## thursdaynxt19 (Oct 11, 2011)

Lancome Miel Glace


----------



## Katherinekkk (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## soco210 (Jan 11, 2012)

Lancome GREEN PETAL Le Stylo Waterproof Eyeliner


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 24, 2012)

Lancome Rouge in Love Lipstick in “Midnight Rose”: more photos & review here.


----------



## soco210 (Aug 19, 2012)

Gold Passion Artliner








  	Bronze Desire Artliner









  	Pink Safari Eye Shadow Palette


----------

